# FLR (M) Online form question



## nctami72 (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm working on filling out the online form for my first FLR (M) (I just got married last week) and I am confused about a question about my husbands child, who is not applying on my application. 

It asks for any children of my husbands not applying on the application and I entered his sons name. Then it starts asking questions as if he is my child, like if I were to leave the UK would I have a place to stay in my home country, with whom and how they are related to the child. Then it has me affirm that I will supply documentation to prove my relationship to him such as an adoption decree or birth certificate. 

I double checked my application and I selected my husbands ex wife as the mother and that he lives with her and she is responsible for him. 

It asks me my role in his life (answer in a text box) and I answered that I am his step mother and have no official role other than visit with him. 

So I'm totally confused about why it is asking these questions as if I am his mother. 

Any guidance of this would be appreciated. 

Tami


----------



## nctami72 (Dec 12, 2016)

These are the exact questions and answers I provided.

Non applying children

Does Mr Husband Sponsor have any other children in the UK that are not applying on this application? Yes 

Mr Husband Sponsors children not applying on this application
SONS NAME

Sons Name
Title Mr Given names First Name Family name Last Name 

Country of nationality British Citizen Date of birth DOB
Place of birth Birth Place

Country of birth United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland 

What is their gender, as shown in their passport or travel document? Male
What is their relationship status? Single 

Who is their other parent? Mothers Name Please provide details about this child's parent. Include the other parent's address and their level of contact or parental responsibility. Address supplied

Mother (redacted mothers name) has full custody of Son and he lives with her full time.
I confirm I will provide: Provide evidence of your relationship with the child, for example a birth or adoption certificate. (It will not let me proceed unless I select YES for this question. 


Provide details of the role you take in sons upbringing, including details of your parental responsibility or access arrangements I am his step mother. I don't have an official parental role but I do visit with him and have a good relationship with him. 

Does anyone else have parental responsibility for son? No 

Do they have a passport, or a copy of the information on the photo page? No 

Who does son normally live with? Mother

Why do they not live with you or your partner? Son lives with his mother. Those were the arrangements made during their divorce. Their home address 

Spoken languages english 

Does this child have extended family in the UK? Yes Please list all extended family members this child has in the UK that are not included on this application Grandparents and Uncle's details listed

If you left the UK, do you and your children have family or friends in the country you would return to? Please provide details of these family and friends, for example, their names, relationship to the child and where they live *I do not understand this question in relation to my husbands son. Why is it asking for who we would stay with and how they are related to my step son?*


Was son born in the UK? Yes 

How long has your child lived in the UK? 14 years and 4 months 

Has the child ever visited or lived in another country? No 

Who is financially responsible for son? Mother
Would you like to provide any other information about son? No


----------



## jillix (Oct 2, 2014)

I have the exact same situation and confusion about the questions. Did you ever figure this out or has the moderators heard of how to handle this part of the online form?


----------



## nctami72 (Dec 12, 2016)

I actually had my same day premium appointment this morning in Glasgow and was approved. 

I abandoned the online form and switched to the paper form. 

I needed my daughter's birth certificate and my step sons birth certificate but no other documentation for them as they weren't applying with me.


----------



## jillix (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks and congrats on your approval


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks! This is very helpful!


----------

